# Question about cleaning...



## Metalfury (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm kinda a noob at the bottle thing. I've been digging a dump and have been told that my bottles are probably from about 1900 - 1920 or so. I haven't found anything super valuable but I have got lots of cool embossed stuff...pharmacy, milk, etc. 
  Is there anyway to clean some of the more common smaller bottles in a regular rock tumbler? I know that some of you do so in a bottle tumbler but I was just wondering about the rock tumbler idea. Has anyone tried this and what were the results?


----------

